# How much should I expect to pay to get my cat neutered?



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

In Zamalek?


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

check check check. one, two, one, two. Is this thing on?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

rustydegras said:


> check check check. one, two, one, two. Is this thing on?




As we are a little band of regular posters we are limited in our knowledge, unless someone has actually taken a cat to Zamalek then they wont know the cost maybe you could google a vet?


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

250 LE 
Dr. Rafik Nasheed in Zamalek

What a deal!


----------

